
Analyse Asia Episode 39: Alibaba's World with Porter Erisman - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/06/20/episode-39-alibabas-world-with-porter-erisman/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Porter Erisman, the author of “Alibaba’s World” and
filmmaker of “Crocodile in the Yangtze”, joined us to offer an insider’s
perspective to the early days of Alibaba, now the largest ecommerce company in
the world. We discussed the interesting period of his tenure in Alibaba from
the company taking the funding from Yahoo! to the challenge of Ebay in China.
He also gave us the up close and personal view of Jack Ma, the co-founder of
Alibaba and offered some interesting lessons which he shared with aspiring
entrepreneurs out there in the world. We also catch a glimpse in Porter’s next
project and also whether he is still in touch with his former colleagues in
Alibaba, particularly with Jack Ma. Lastly, Porter gives us a preview of his
next project after “Alibaba’s world”.

